
Building your first Atom plugin - thedz
https://github.com/blog/2231-building-your-first-atom-plugin
======
nakamin
There's also a video of him doing this live:
[https://youtu.be/V-gbOGpDVXE](https://youtu.be/V-gbOGpDVXE)

